# Horror Story.....



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, here it is. I used to have a 135 gallon with 13 babby reds in it this morning and now all i have is an empty busted aquarium......
After all the work i fininaly got my p yesterday, 13 babby reds for my 135 gallon aquarium. I picked this aquarium up new on the 2nd of september and put water in it around the 16th. Had everything prepped, got the water right and everything in it. And like i said got my P in yesterday. They were a little skidish, but this morning they were acting great. Also they were started to eat at the bloodworms i had for them. 
Went in to town around 1 for a few get back and i had a room of water!, Freaking out! At the time it was only a spray from the seem. but only a few seconds later it seemed the cracked all the way accros the back of the tank sprewing all the water out! I managed to save only 11 of the fish, still havn't found 1 of them. The 11 than i did save are in my 30 gallon.
Tommorow I'm going to call GlassCages expecting them to honor their 90 day warrenty. The thing that keeps running through my head is do i realy want to do it again. Is a new one going to be the same way........worring if it going to bust any moment. I wouldn't mind just a freakin refund.

Here are a few pictures of my nightmare......

Here's a pic from last night at 1am









Here is the back corrner after all the water was out. Can you see the amount of sealent used....hardly any were the broke loose.









Three inside shots....



























I'm just ready to wake up from this one.........


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

is the back 2 pieces of glass, or is that a crack... that sucks man, really makes me rethink ordering that 300gal from glasscages


----------



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

thats one sheet of 3/8's glass 78x25"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thats what i figured... in one of the pics it looks like they used 2 pieces of glass and i almost sh*t myself.... sorry to hear that, and let me know what happens when you call and let some choice words fly


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> thats what i figured... in one of the pics it looks like they used 2 pieces of glass and i almost sh*t myself.... sorry to hear that, and let me know what happens when you call and let some choice words fly


Yeah sorry to hear that, is their any water damage to the floor?


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

tell ya what if I lived within driving distance of glass cages and that happend to me
I would probly have to spend a few days in jail after talking to them


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Danggggg...That sucks!!!!! Did you bump the corner with anything??? Doesnt take much for a tiny little crack to get real big under that kind of preassure.....Best of luck on the refund..if you didnt bump the tank and start the crack that is messed up.....I would be sceptical on buying another through them if it is their fault thats for sure....


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

omg that looks crazy dude!

Good luck with that man


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Not even my tank and I actually feel sick looking at those pics!!!!


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm scared to fill my new 75 gallon now... I hope this doesnt happen to me! So, sorry to hear about this.. really terrible


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Filled up my 55 today and I think its leaking, this dosn't help.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Are they going to honor your warranty with the tank not being on an "appropriate" stand according to them? I thought they only give that warranty if you have it on a manufactured tank stand. Hopefully they will give you a refund. Let us know because I was thinking about buying from them...may change my mind now


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

Ahhhh chit...WTF...Breathe in, breath out...Round up the boys and bring this player some love...Chit... I have a used 180 coming in this week, I may have to visit the church tomorrow...


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

wow man that sucks.....hope mine are sturdy


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Are they going to honor your warranty with the tank not being on an "appropriate" stand according to them? I thought they only give that warranty if you have it on a manufactured tank stand. Hopefully they will give you a refund. Let us know because I was thinking about buying from them...may change my mind now


Yeah dude. not trying to make things worse, but you better not show them the pic of what you had that thing sitting on. Could have had to much pressure on center of the glass. Sry to hear bout that man.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

I hate to say it but, it really looks like its your own fault. Those two dresser are even supporting the entire length of the tank. Heres a quick quote from the warranty page.

SET UP INSTRUCTIONS
All aquariums must be set up on commercially manufactured stands only. A sheet of 3/4" styrofoam (reaching completely side-to-side and front-to-back) must be placed between the tank and the surface of the stand. Aquariums should not be set on wood furniture, stereos, telvisions, or other surfaces that have not been designed to support an aquarium. Setting up the aquarium on a homemade stand or on a surface such as the ones mentioned above can result in stress breakage of the side or bottom glass panels of the aquarium. Breakage is NOT guaranteed (CHECK WARRANTY INFORMATION). It is very important to follow the SET UP INSTRUCTIONS: 
Each leg of the aquarium stand must sit flat on the floor. 
Each corner of the aquarium must sit flat on each corner of the top of the aquarium stand. 
If either the legs or the corners of the aquarium do not sit flat then proper shiming is required. The shimming referred to here is the placing of thin strips of tile, wood, or paper under the leg or corner of the aquarium to make the leg or corner sit flat.

IMPORTANT!! Special setup is required on a carpeted floor due to the fact that carpeting tends to cover up uneven floors which can cause stress breakage. If the aquarium is set on capeting, the capeting should be pulled back to expose the bare floor. Then follow setup instructions above. After the stand and aquarium have been checked and proper shiming done, if necessary, the capeting can be put back in place and the stand and aquariumd should be placed in the exact same position as before on top of the capeting. The stand and aquarium should be reset up using the same shims, if any were needed, in the same position that was used when the stand and aquarium were set up on the bare floor.


----------



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> > Are they going to honor your warranty with the tank not being on an "appropriate" stand according to them? I thought they only give that warranty if you have it on a manufactured tank stand. Hopefully they will give you a refund. Let us know because I was thinking about buying from them...may change my mind now
> 
> 
> Yeah dude. not trying to make things worse, but you better not show them the pic of what you had that thing sitting on. Could have had to much pressure on center of the glass. Sry to hear bout that man.


That stand is better than any stand ou could buy, i got a carpender to build it for me. It have 4x4 posts in it and is mounded to the wall on the other end. Its lvl.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

xGROMx said:


> > Are they going to honor your warranty with the tank not being on an "appropriate" stand according to them? I thought they only give that warranty if you have it on a manufactured tank stand. Hopefully they will give you a refund. Let us know because I was thinking about buying from them...may change my mind now
> 
> 
> Yeah dude. not trying to make things worse, but you better not show them the pic of what you had that thing sitting on. Could have had to much pressure on center of the glass. Sry to hear bout that man.


That stand is better than any stand ou could buy, i got a carpender to build it for me. It have 4x4 posts in it and is mounded to the wall on the other end. Its lvl.
[/quote]

Its not the little stand thats the problem (although they still wouldnt warranty that) its the fact that the tank doesnt fit on the stand as is partially supported by a dresser!!


----------



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

Safty, You would have to see it to understand, the weight of the tank isn't on a dresser, that dresser you see is going through the aquarium stand. The black portion is the stand, it goes under the dresser to leggs that come back up the back of the dresser. It deff isn't a bought stand i know that, but who gets a commersaly built stand for a 135 gallon......there is nothing wrong with the stand! its perfect is every way.

And i've already read the warrenty over and over, they have created them selves to many loop holes.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn that sucks. But I have seen the same thing happen a few times just because whoever built the tank didn't use enough silicone. Maybe you could get an acrylic tank those are much stronger at the joints. Sorry for your loss and good luck with the baby reds.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, that sucks. Hopefully, you will get it replaced, but who knows with all of those loopholes.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

xGROMx said:


> Safty, You would have to see it to understand, the weight of the tank isn't on a dresser, that dresser you see is going through the aquarium stand. The black portion is the stand, it goes under the dresser to leggs that come back up the back of the dresser. It deff isn't a bought stand i know that, but who gets a commersaly built stand for a 135 gallon......there is nothing wrong with the stand! its perfect is every way.
> 
> And i've already read the warrenty over and over, they have created them selves to many loop holes.


Oh, well than sorry for the acusations. Its a bigger bummer thats for sure. I also noticed that there warranty says they dont cover breakage only seal leaks. I hope they help you out, sorry for you loss.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man i hate thinking about my tanks busting open, esp when im hung over, i will lay looking at them whating for 75G of water flushing onto the floor. Horrible, just horrible....


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Might be a stand somebody built for you, but it is still not worthy of a refund or replacement. I don't even see anything but a peice of plywood (no top brace) under the stand. This will never pass. even if you think it was a good stand. Regardless of it being level. You still could have had uneven pressure on one corner of the tank. Sry to be the one to tell you the bad news, but replacement is deff. out of the question.


----------



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

Ya, its a loss.......i just have to let it sink in. Its gona take a few days to do so.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ImportRacer said:


> Ahhhh chit...WTF...Breathe in, breath out...Round up the boys and bring this player some love...Chit... I have a used 180 coming in this week, I may have to visit the church tomorrow...


import racer: are you a female over there??????? lmao
is that you in your avitar?.....









this post is making me sick to my stomach......


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

IMO, it looks like a silicone problem. If its uneven pressure more likely a crack would be in the bottom. From that pic it clearly shows it started from a weak silicone joint and to the area of strong silicone joint, then a strong pressure force the glass to crack straight sideways. 
Check your classified ads or craiglist for some use tanks cheap. If possible go for an acrylic.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

damn man that sucks it was lookin so good too. you should still try to get it replaced, stranger things have happened.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

What you did with your stand was incorrect because it spans two separate pieces - the force was not equal. Don't do that again.









HOWEVER, that crack looks very unusual, as some members have noted.
My wife had owned a picture framing business for many years. 
I showed her the pictures to get her opinion. She also agreed that the crack looked strange.
MOST of the time, tempered glass will not run (crack) in a straight line.
In fact, it is very difficult to get it to run period, let alone in a straight line.
The run on your tank is very characteristic of non-tempered glass.
Even if the glass went through the tempering process, it may not have been done correctly.
If you drop a piece of non-tempered glass on the floor, it will break into many small shards.
Tempered glass will break into more curvey rounded shapes.

If indeed your glass was not tempered, that may be your only hope to get re-imbursed,
but you may need to prove it if it is true.
Don't show them any pictures of your stand!


----------



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

barbianj said:


> What you did with your stand was incorrect because it spans two separate pieces - the force was not equal. Don't do that again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to redue he stand deffanetly. But that portion that you can see is it isn't sitting on two peices, it has been built as one, just used old fastion dresser to do so, there are 4x4 posts on the bace side that keeps everything lvl. The only thing i can think of happend if it was a pressure crack is the floor gave.

also, the glass isn't temperd. I'm pretty sure its wasn't suppost to be temberd. But that still dosn't explain the side break were the silicone gave way first.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Let us know what they say. I think it will be interesting.


----------



## capmikejohnson (Jul 4, 2006)

Is the tank level with the Dresser that the tank is also on?? That sucks about the tank and yeah cant wait to hear what they say


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry for people jumping all over you, regardless of what happend it sucks. This topic is a great way to show people you cant put tanks on any random piece of furniture you find. Hopefully anybody new can learn to be very careful and will not make the same mistake.

So good post to learn from.

Terrible terrible luck


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry man .. that sucks ... glad your fish lived tho


----------



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Ohio, this isn't a peice of random furniture.

dark, i've lost 2 so far. i think the rest are going to make it though


----------



## BubbaRedB (Sep 6, 2006)

wow just got a 125 old and i re sealed it and now you got me scared shi##less so sorry to hear that.Did it do alot of damage to the floor or room?


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

i ment it figuratively for others, i have read the thread i know the story....


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I bet they do replace the tank. This time. But not again, If I were you, I'd definately look closely at the stand situation. Glad to here you saved most of the fish.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Its now day 7 since the post, a whole week, if you dont know now, then I would guess no because of the stand.

Can you fill us in please?


----------



## xGROMx (Jul 31, 2006)

its been a week, and i knew i wasn't going to replace the tank, not becouse of the stand, but becouse glasscages has a shitty warrenty and they don't care about there customer!

I am borrowing an 80 gallon until january then getting a 125g All Glass Aquarium. They honor a 7 year warrenty no questions asked! How awsome is that!

As for the stand, the floors are getting replaced, and there will be a built in counter top built while that is going on.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

holy macro. im sorry to hear it man


----------

